

Lambdaj: manipulate java collections without loops - mariofusco
http://code.google.com/p/lambdaj/

======
silentbicycle
If you really push bulk collection / vector oriented programming, you end up
with something like J, K, or Joy. There's a ton of resources at no stinking
loops (<http://www.nsl.com/>), if you're interested. (It's too bad J and K are
closed source.)

FWIW, Joy (<http://www.latrobe.edu.au/philosophy/phimvt/joy.html>) is quite
simple, like Forth. I wrote an interpreter in Prolog in about an hour last
weekend.

------
prog
Two similar projects that might be interesting:

<http://functionaljava.org/>

<http://commons.apache.org/sandbox/functor/>

------
hsuresh
You might also be interested in this -> <http://github.com/hraberg/enumerable>

------
pgbovine
just from a 5-second glance, reminds me of jQuery idiomatic style

------
d_c
Looks really handy!

